
Show HN: Monetize Any REST API with Saasify - transitivebs
https://github.com/saasify-sh/saasify
======
transitivebs
I care a lot about OSS sustainability (my github:
[https://github.com/transitive-bullshit](https://github.com/transitive-
bullshit)).

I'm also a firm believer that SaaS is the most viable business model to solve
this problem at scale. Sponsorships, ads, grants, etc are all awesome and
serve a very useful role, but from an economic standpoint, they will never be
able to capture any sort of value proportionate to the value created by open
source.

I started working on Saasify with the explicit goal of making it easier for
open source developers like myself to "saasify" their code and start selling
it online.

I've been working on Saasify for the past 15 months and we're fully
bootstrapped.

Large chunks of Saasify are open source on GitHub - here's an article where I
discuss the open core business model and Saasify's approach to open source:
[https://blog.saasify.sh/saasify-open-core/](https://blog.saasify.sh/saasify-
open-core/)

I'd love to hear your thoughts on Micro SaaS, monetizing APIs, OSS
sustainability, and Saasify.

